# Living in Thailand



## mitchell

I am looking into living and working in the land of smiles. If anyone out there is a CELTA certified teacher would you be able to write about how your experience has been working in Thailand teaching english. The work environment, cost of living, good schools to get jobs in, these types of things. I would really appreciate it.

Thanks.

Mitch


----------



## synthia

I don't have any experience, but I'm sure you will find work. Thailand does not pay well enough for people to save money, and some teachers complain they just get by. In some areas of the countries, even private schools do not have air-conditioned classrooms. It's not unusual to be saddled with extra duties or to be expected to be at the school 40 hours per week even when you have no classes. It's fine if you really want to be in Thailand, not good if you are out to make a lot of money or pay off existing debts. For that Korea is supposed to be the best choice.


----------



## mitchell

*True*

I understand that they don't pay so well. I will get the CELTA and I will have other forms of income from home so I can try out in BKK and go from there. I really love thailand and BKK and teaching so I was hoping to make it all work together.

I appreciate you taking the time to respond.

Mitch


----------



## synthia

That will make a big difference, because you will be able to be careful about where you want to work instead of needing to take the first thing that comes around.

You might find these two sites interesting. I think one of them contains a really good article about how to get a job in Bangkok in a week or something like that.

Guide for Transition to Teaching English Overseas - EFL, ESL
Ajarn.com - living and teaching in Bangkok


----------



## mitchell

*Thanks*

Hey Synthia thanks for your replies. I don't mind going to the bars but I would need some guidance on which ones to avoid the sexpats. Any ideas. I guess Hard Rock on Siam Square is a safe but expensive possibility. What are your thoughts on that.

Mitch


----------



## synthia

I haven't been to Bangkok in so long I have no idea. Sorry. If you stay in inexpensive guest houses, you will meet people who are also looking for a job.

Also, I found the article about looking for a job, and made a separate post for it.


----------



## King Silk

synthia said:


> I don't have any experience, but I'm sure you will find work. Thailand does not pay well enough for people to save money, and some teachers complain they just get by. In some areas of the countries, even private schools do not have air-conditioned classrooms. It's not unusual to be saddled with extra duties or to be expected to be at the school 40 hours per week even when you have no classes. It's fine if you really want to be in Thailand, not good if you are out to make a lot of money or pay off existing debts. For that Korea is supposed to be the best choice.


Synthia's reply is excellent and I will add this - Most Thai kids are not all that interested in learning English. If you make them work hard they simply stop attending your classes, or complain to the Head. 
The Thai staff often hate you 'cos you are getting better wages than them.
Independently run English businesses usually do not get you a work permit so you are in danger of getting your Visa revoked if you are caught!.
One used to deduct Tax from my out of pocket expenses!
Another held back 50bht and hour which was forfeit if you did not complete your contract. They usually made sure you didn't.......I didn't.......rotters! 
Often there is a long time between classes so you have to sit waiting for your next class.
Thais have long holidays and you seldom get paid for them.
Pay as Synthia says is lousy!
Only Top Teachers at Top Schools avoid the majority of these negative aspects of teaching English in LOS. I understand THEY do quite well.


----------

